# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  2018 MEI EZ Fit No Block Lens Edger - For Sale

## NORCALMT

Hello, We have a beautiful MEI EZ Fit No Block Lens Edger for sale in San Francisco. New in 2018. More photos upon request.  Machine can be viewed under power. Immediate availability. Thanks for looking.

----------

